# Warning about Evolution Imports



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

*Warning regarding Evolution Imports & Kit Car Import*

After recently becoming aware of information regarding evolutionimports.com I feel it is necessary that anyone interested in purchasing from them should should be aware.

Evolution Imports was originally Evolution Motors Limited, Inc.
Same PO Box based business from Orlando, FL, and Adam Burdette, with the following associated addresses:
1255 Belle Ave Suite 176, Winter Springs FL, 32780 407-688-1324 
1521 Sunnyside Drive, Maitland, Fl 32751

Now the best part, Evolution Motors Limited became Evolution Imports, LLC on 20th June, 2002. Evolution Imports is a FOREIGN BASED business! Registered and based from the Island of Nevis in the Caribbean: Evolution Imports - Nevis Business License 
The LLC after their business name stands for Limited Liability Company, which is:


> Type of investment in which a partner or investor cannot lose more than the amount invested. Thus, the investor or partner is not personally responsible for the debts and obligations of the company in the event that these are not fulfilled.


This makes any claims against the Company very difficult and likely to lead nowhere. 
Now, up top of that, the fact that it is a foreign based business is very good for them.
With this scheme if you want to sue the LLC, it must be done in Nevis under Nevis law which means you need a lawyer that's a Nevis citizen, the suit must be filed within 12 months of the "event," and you need to deposit a $25,000 bond with the court.

The same day Evolution Imports got it's Nevis business license, they applied for a Foreign Limited Liability Company business license in the State of Florida: Evolution Imports - Florida foreign business license 
http://www.sunbiz.org/scripts/corde...r5=&r6=&r7=&r8=
That license was revoked on Sep 26, 2003 for failing to file the required annual report.

Now, here are all the addresses and names associated with Evolution Imports, LLC: 
Adam Burdette / JoAnne Simmons 309 Rachelle Ave, Suite 634, Sanford, FL 32771
(Actually Apartment 634, not a business suite)
322 East Central Blvd, Unit 1713, Orlando, FL 32808
403 Flomich Street, Suite 100, Holly Hills, Fl

So, Evolution Imports has 6 addresses (including the Orlando PO Box), a revoked Florida FOREIGN business license and, to top it all off, an unsatisfactory Better Business Bureau rating:
http://www.orlando.bbb.org/newsearch2.asp?ComID=07330012002719

Again, this is so that anyone considering doing business with Evolution Imports has ALL the facts. Not just the "facts" they will tell you.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

As far as what Evolution Imports does/recommends

First off, Evolution Imports, LLC, is not a RI (Registered Importer). Instead they "broker" the shipment of non-US spec (non-conforming) vehicles into the US by importing the vehicle without engine and drivetrain in under what they refer to as a loop hole. The loop hole is actually the Kit Car policy, which is not legal because the Kit Car policy does not apply to regular production vehicles.
Secondly, the engines are imported under what they like to refer to as "Box W" which seperately is within the current legal limitations.

All of this is a "loop hole" to avoid the legal importation (per NHTSA/DOT) requirements, which as EPA states, is a violation of the Kit Car policy:


EPA said:


> *Motor vehicles must comply with the Clean Air Act and may not be disassembled nor purchased in a disassembled form for the purposes of evading the Clean Air Act or the Imports regulations*. In these situations the kit car body/chassis combination must be certified by the manufacturer, must be in a configuration which was previously certified by EPA


This applies to any business &/or *individual* despite what celm (Evolution Import's representative/worker) has told people here.
Additionally, since the vehicles are imported using the Kit Car "loop hole," what Evolution Imports themselves are doing, assembling these vehicles with noncompliant engines, is a direct violation of the Clean Air Act.


EPA said:


> an individual or firm that assembles kits for hire or resale, that produces assembled kit cars for resale or that produces complete kit car packages for resale will be considered to be a manufacturer of new motor vehicles under the Clean Air Act. Such manufacturers and their vehicles are subject to all applicable regulations under the Act including civil penalties of up to $25,000 per vehicle for each new motor vehicle distributed in commerce, sold, offered for sale, or introduced, or delivered for introduction, into commerce, unless such vehicle is covered by a certificate of conformity issued by EPA.


Now, there have been and will be many claims about titles not being a kit car title, having the epa/dot forms, etc. Titles are issues by the state DMV and they don't care how the car is titled. The EPA forms are for the imported parts, and have no bearing since they provide an assembled vehicle.
Those forms don't mean anything in regards to the actually legality of the vehicle, a Certificate of Conformity from EPA and NHTSA does. 

I know many people don't care how they get the car or how legal it is. I, don't care if someone does decide to do business with them or follow their advise on importing vehicles. I just want people to be aware of the facts, that the vehicles they provide are not legal, despite having a title.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

blah,blah,blah.....you need to get updated info guy


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, here is some updated info... Mr. Frank Mendola (celm) has been giving the last address I posted (403 Flomich Street, Suite 100, Holly Hills, Fl 32117) as the location for Evolution Imports. Which is the address for:
www.projekt7tuning.com

Registrant:
Jerry Baggett
403 Flomich St.
Suite A
Holly Hill, Fl 32117

Is this supposed to be normal for a "reputable" importer?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> Ok, here is some updated info... Mr. Frank Mendola (celm) has been giving the last address I posted (403 Flomich Street, Suite 100, Holly Hills, Fl 32117) as the location for Evolution Imports. Which is the address for:
> www.projekt7tuning.com
> 
> Registrant:
> ...


then look under FL registered business and it will say INC.we just lease part of there building.and we buy stuff fom them and they buy stuff from us.you think people are going to listen to you.you live in the UK


----------

